# KARACHI | The Arkadians | 131m | 24 fl x 10 | 34 fl x 8 | U/C



## mwahmed

*Designed by : Atkins



Mixed use Residential development!
*

*Location: DHA phase-8. Next to Golf Course & creek area.
*








........................




*Render:
*


























....................




*Extension
*
*Plan of upcoming extension. 13 Residential towers*.
Divided into 2 categories Tower A (around 27 floors) and Tower B ( around 16-17 floors) 
Currently TWO are under construction of the total 13! 






Also in this project:


----------



## mwahmed

Site office:


----------



## mwahmed

*Surroundings:
*


----------



## mwahmed

*Updates by MU Siddique*


----------



## smfarazm..

By Rkhan


----------



## smfarazm..




----------



## mwahmed

Post of Rkhan



Rkhan said:


>





Rkhan said:


>


----------



## CityofVillains

The pictures in the initial post with renders and plans is not showing. Can you guys fix it?

Looks like an interesting project. Will create some density in the DHA area.


----------



## mwahmed

*Updates and Render. :cheers:*



mwahmed said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past Updates:





mwahmed said:


> Render





mwahmed said:


> *Website*
> 
> 
> Also in this project:


----------



## mwahmed

*Future's Plan*

:cheers:


----------



## mwahmed

It is *34fl X 6 & 24fl X 7* Towers, time to change the title.


----------



## ironalbo

Great proyects. Very beautiful


----------



## mwahmed

*5th Slab*


----------



## Marco Polo

big project


----------



## brightside.

Really nice project. It will really be a nice addition to this suburban neighborhood.


----------



## smfarazm..

Latest updates


----------



## Eric Offereins

wow, Karachi is really booming!


----------



## Pals_RGB

Thats a very good cluster and great designs by Atkins. Karachi is surely booming. :cheers:


----------



## mwahmed

*Tower B Design*


----------



## smfarazm..

Eric Offereins said:


> wow, Karachi is really booming!





Pals_RGB said:


> Thats a very good cluster and great designs by Atkins. Karachi is surely booming. :cheers:





Thanks, actually there are many decent residential and commercial buildings coming up which are less than 100m, posted some of them here

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106337412#post106337412


----------



## smfarazm..

PPics by Rkkhan


----------



## mwahmed

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## mwahmed

Recent




Rkhan said:


> Tower "A"





Rkhan said:


> Tower "B"


----------



## smfarazm..

Today's pics by Rkhan




>


----------



## SmokeCity

Highcourt stopped the construction of THR ARKADIANS :c

It was in the paper today :c


----------



## mwahmed




----------



## dave83

Keeping in mind AKD's reputation, some people are even speculating that he had a hand in getting this type of litigation initiated - stay orders mean construction stopped. This means money can be used for other things in the meantime whilst blaming someone else for the delay.


----------



## mwahmed

*All pics taken by me on this Sunday.

22-Dec-13

Tower A: 11th Slab

Tower B: 7th Slab*


----------



## Mohsin17

I will post updates soon


----------



## Mohsin17




----------



## Mohsin17

Today


----------



## smfarazm..




----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
hehe....nice plane....:master::master::master:


----------



## mwahmed

Highcliff said:


> ^^^^
> hehe....nice plane....:master::master::master:


So you want more pics of Planes..?:cheers:


----------



## Mohsin17

mwahmed said:


> So you want more pics of Planes..?:cheers:


Cool


----------



## Mxn99

*reached 12 floors out of 34. Going fast now

*


----------



## mwahmed

14th floor slab casted on February 2014

*Image*


----------



## smfarazm..

Rkhan


----------



## Mxn99

On the left


----------



## Mxn99

*Far in the background*


----------



## ReginaMills

By zameen.com


----------



## bartboy

Another great project came to stand still. Any progress?


----------



## mwahmed

Saad Hassan


----------



## mwahmed




----------



## mwahmed

Pic by me



mwahmed said:


> Yesterday Click by me.
> 
> Creek View Karachi by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr
> 
> Creek View Karachi by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills

Here


----------



## ReginaMills

as far as I know "designs of both towers are different"

*model of both u/c towers *


















This is the model they are building, it looks exactly like the built structure 

https://www.behance.net/gallery/28323681/THE-ARKADIANS


https://mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net/project_modules/max_1200/ec0a6a28323681.5637324601ee4.jpg










https://mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net/project_modules/max_1200/7e87b228323681.5637324643d4b.JPG


----------



## ReginaMills

Latest


----------



## abbas1075687

*updates?*

any new updates? please post, I really want to see,


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills

Tower B


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills

m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------

